# What products do you buy?



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, I normally hang out in the dog section! I run a business as a behaviourist and massage therapist and we have an online pet store stocking dog products

I have just left work and on 2011 we are expanding the online store to be a full pet store, so I am doing some research around what products you buy for your pet and which brands you use, from food, to bedding, to helth products to toys - basically anything you can think of!

just want to get a flavour of what suppliers I should be looking at  

thanks for your help


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there, welcome to the small furries section!

I keep rats, mice and ferrets.

For my Rats, I use ECObed bales (cardboard), shredded paper bedding for nesting.
Popular toy brands are savic, snugglesafe and rosewood.

Food wise, I like the Supreme pet foods. 
Ferret Treats, I usually buy Beaphar Malte Paste and ferret treats. I also always make sure I have Beaphar Spot-on treatment in my cupboard!

I'm sure some more usefull people will be along soon!


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Thank you thats brilliant  I am off to research those products


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a dog, cat, rabbits and rats.

For rats, i buy Finacard bedding, Safebed bedding and Back 2 Nature litter. I also buy Burgress Supa Fruiti & Harrisons Banana Brunch for their food.

For the rabbits, I buy Megazorb litter, Science Selective Rabbit food, and I sometimes buy Timothy hay (the best are Alfalfa King & Oxbow). Also if a pet store supplied large bags of meadow hay or even hay bales, that would be fantastic.

For the dog, I buy Burns dog food, and lots of dog treats and dog toys.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Thank you thats fantastic


----------



## Allieso (Nov 27, 2010)

i keep a dog .two rabbits and a cat .i think i will need your help in the future


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I use aubiose bedding for my mice, gerbils, rabbits and chickens. I like the big bags but I know it would be useful for people with less pets to be able to buy it in smaller packs (which you could make up yourself)

A mouse specific food is a good idea, they can be hard to find (science selective do one, and beaphar do a standard one as well as the only complete food on the market)

I also have a lot of trixie products.

What I think would be great is if you make the decision to only stock cages that are rspca minimum and above and put some pages on your site that explain the care that the animals need (diet, companionship, housing, vaccinations, winter care, etc). Make the fact you care about the animals a real selling point.
The people who spend the most money on their pets are those that really care about them so appealing to them is probably a good choice


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 6 guinea-pigs and 2 cats

For my cats they have Whiskas cat food, and I don't really buy them toys or anything like that because they don't play with them.

For the guinea-pigs I buy woodshavings and vetbed as bedding for them, Burgess Excel nuggets food, and I also buy Johnsons Small Animal shampoo, and I buy timothy hay for them too.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I use safe bed paper wool bedding and buy a huge 10kg bag for all my cages. I make my own food up for them although do buy treats like the Woodlands Rodent Garnish and use supa rabbit natural fibre mix as part of the base for their food. I buy hay in the summer for them as bedding 
As for my cat, he will only eat Sheba's chicken tins (can't remember the name of them but they are in small round tins with a yellow lid) and whiskas or gocat biscuits. He won't play with toys (the mice are much more exciting :lol although I do buy a lot of collars for him but only the ones with the safety release mechanism.


----------

